

Literate Haskell - macmac
http://contracts.scheming.org/

======
macmac
Why is there no buzz around literate programming anymore? would all the focus
on testdriven development I would think it would be a hot topic. Does anybody
know of any good literate tools for Python other than the Leo editor?

~~~
bayareaguy
Leo needs a better gui than Tk.

~~~
macmac
You said it. I know Mark was looking into wxPython at one point, but there was
something he could not get to work properly. I believe it was something in the
tree widget - maybe the little box next to the name of the node.

